# Barn full of redwood



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am helping a friend sell a barn full of redwood. His dad put this lumber in the building 35 years ago. We are in the process of relocating it. The wood is dark and dirty but within the stack is in very good condition. There is over 10000 board feet of this lumber. My questions to this endeavor is should I clean and plane the wood before selling it or leave it in barn-fresh condition? We don't know the value and would like to be educated before this is scooped up by some company for resale. The best I can speculate is it is heart with knots in it. There are 2×4's,2×6's,2×8's,2×10's,2×12's,and facia . We are moving it to a safe location because of vandal activity on another part of his property. This wood is beautiful. Any ideas about selling it? Any ideas about barn kept wood? All comments would be appreciated Go to view all to see pictures. Can someone interpret the stamps for me?here is a link to photos of the wood

<div>http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf[IMG]http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif[/IMG]</div>


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Oneway, where is this redwood located ?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Pictures and location would be helpful


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Weathered wood is always expensive and hard to find. Planing it might drasticaly reduce its value. Many people will pay top dollar for old barnwood. By all means barn fresh condition is my suggestion if you want the highest profit.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

are you talking old barn material(used) or stacked in the barn to dry? Either way I would clean up a few boards to show whats on the inside and leave the rest as is. as for value I'm no help sorry.


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

The wood is stacked in the barn. It os located in birmingham Alabama.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Most wood turn gray after several years; for sure after 35 years. It sounds like cedar. $1/bf


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

Not cedar, definitely redwood, it has been inside stacked up to the ceiling, some
Is stamped. Nova Scotia redwood.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It is absolutely worthless. However, I will accept delivery of the lumber to help you out.

Typically softwoods sell for $1 per b.f. in my area. Redwood is an excellent outdoor wood, so it may fetch more. If the wood is dirty or warped, it may not bring anywhere near retail. 
Rough lumber is cheaper, dimensional lumber is more expensive.


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

This is all dimensional and needs to be cleaned.
Some is pristeen and needs no cleaning. We just 
Uncovered some 1x material that is furniture grade. It is 
Some of the most beautiful wood I have ever seen. I appreciate
The offer to take delivery of it but my wife would hang me out to dry.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

What in the world is Nova Scotia redwood?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

That could be a sawyer's mark, but redwood is a very specific and localized species, as I'm sure most here know.

I find it highly unlikely that someone had this much redwood shipped across country to Nova Scotia, (new Scotland) in eastern Canada for milling, then to Alabama for a half century of storage. Perhaps this was bootlegged decades ago and been held incognito?

It's got to be cedar. Eastern red cedar. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juniperus_virginiana


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Nova Scotia must be a trade name. I don't think it's eastern red cedar. If it is, I'd sure like to see those clear 2×12's. How about some pictures Oneway.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

someone please correct me if I am wrong, but isn't redwood a higher form of cedar??


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope. Real redwoods, Sequoioideae, are a subfamily of Cupressaceae, aka cypresses. Junipers are another subfamily of cypresses.

True cedars are in a different family, Cedrus.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ian, there's also dawn redwood, Metasequoia.


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

I will get some pictures on tomorrow.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is really strange. Eastern red cedar doesn't even grow in Nova Scotia. And real redwoods don't grow anywhere near there. I'm from that part of the world (live in neighbouring New Brunswick) and can't think of any kind of wood that this could be.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Any changes you make to the wood cannot be undone; I suggest leaving it as-is and trying to sell it as such. If a serious buyer comes by with money in hand, then by all means plane a piece for their display (if they want you to). Redwood is not near as available as fir, pine, or other such typical soft woods and is much prettier; therefore is worth more money. I'd look for $2-3 a bf for a typical sale, maybe less for someone wanting the entire stack.


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree. Thanks for your comment. I have 2 more 
Days of relocating the wood. It appears to be between
15000 bdft and 20000. Haven't got it all counted. We
Are putting some pictures of the wood as well as pictures
Of the stamps we found on it. We are hoping to get
Some information on the wood then. This site has 
A lot of people who are very knowledgable.


----------



## DavidinGeorgia (Aug 2, 2014)

Oneway, has a determination been made on this lumber? Is it sold? Will they sell it in lots or only all at once? Has a price been determined? I'm interested in, maybe, 700 to 1000 bf. Send me a PM if you want.


----------



## dturner (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey man, I'm in Birmingham also. I might be interested. Send me a pM


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm in Huntsville. It would be nice to have a couple hundred bf of it, but that won't help you.

If you are selling small quantities (100 bf) for a reasonable price, I might be interested in a little of it.

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a town called Scotia California which is definitely in redwood country.

http://townofscotia.com/

It was a company town owned by a sawmill.

PALCO is Pacific Lumber Company.

Also CRA is the California Redwood Association.

-Paul

Don't you guys have google?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Ocelot: those pictures were just recently added. If they had been up when this was originally posted, there'd have been considerably less confusion. 8^)

Yeah, ok. That's redwood. Cloverdale is in Sonoma County.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

That is some sweet and very valuable wood. I can't find a knot anywhere, must be a load of very old growth redwood @ retail you guys are sitting on a big bunch of $$$$ 's


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh dear God I want some. From central Ga that would be a drive though! ahaha.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Calm down. This is just decking. Nice decking, but not super-spendy stuff. I've seen it online for $6.50 per square foot. Apparently they use 6/4 for redwood decking - so 2 x lumber.

-Paul


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 20, 2014)

> Calm down. This is just decking. Nice decking, but not super-spendy stuff. I ve seen it online for $6.50 per square foot. Apparently they use 6/4 for redwood decking - so 2 x lumber.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


i just think its really nice and dont have access to that here ( atleast not that much ). I like the grain to it.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, I would like a some too - to build a deck!

I need an outside stair to the attic of my shop, so I can move some large items up there too.

-Paul


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

We are selling it any way we can. We are willing to sell it in 100 board ft or more.


----------



## BamaWill (Aug 3, 2014)

Oneway-

I would like to buy some. I'm in Homewood. I am not allowed to PM you because I don't have enough post on Lumberjocks. Please send me a PM with a way to contact you.

Thanks
- Brian


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

I would love to sell this wood to people that love wood and appreciate the value of the wood itself. This wood has a lot of uses and can make some beautiful projects. I do not know if I can post my phone number or prices on this site?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would say you can do whatever you want in a pm. It's private.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Bill, he doesn't have enough posts yet to send a pm.

Paul


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 25, 2014)

Here Redwood was "the" wood for picnic tables and patio furniture. Just Googled and people are very proud of Redwood picnic tables now !


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

My son" who is a very good carpenter" said you could use some of the facia on the top of a 
Picnic table inlay it into a 2×4frame and it would be beautiful as well as light. We have some long facia
And are thinking of making a conference table. Looking forward to building with some but want to sell 90%
Of the wood. We are closer to 40000 board ft after final count. I will sell all of it if someone offers
A reasonable price.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I know Paul, but he asked for a pm to be sent to him. I guess he is not allowed to send them, but he can receive them.


----------



## woodworkingprincipal (Jul 1, 2012)

So where are we on price now, say 1000 BF??


----------



## Laban (Oct 8, 2013)

what are your 100 bd/ft prices?


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> I know Paul, but he asked for a pm to be sent to him. I guess he is not allowed to send them, but he can receive them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


When I was new to this site I couldn't get a pm or recieve one. If it's changed I apologize for bringing it up.

Paul


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do we know beyond doubt as to what the wood is?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, we know what the wood is.

The stamps on it say "CRA", which is California Redwood Association. Also PALCO, which is Pacific Lumber Company, and "Nova Scotia", which apparently refers to "Scotia California", which is a mill town (previously) owned by Pacific Lumber Company.

I'm not much on wikipedia, but …

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Lumber_Company

To quote myself…. :=)



> There is a town called Scotia California which is definitely in redwood country.
> 
> http://townofscotia.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## chadirvin (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you have a price set in mind per bdft?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I too would like to know the 100 bf price.

-Paul


----------



## Oneway57 (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone interested in purchasing the wood " thank you ".
Please let me know specifically what you want.i have
Thousands of feet of 2x material in various lengths
Same as the facia. Lots of both in various lengths. I only
Have 1200 ft of the 1×8, 1×6, and 1×4's. I am charging
Different prices for each. The prices are good but I do not 
Want to post them. I will send anyone a price list in a PM.


----------

